# New forum member - Sidcup Kent



## jaronjames (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi everyone,

thought it wise to join here after beginning my new espresso journey recently. I've just ordered a Rancilio Sylvia (and Ascaso grinder) after reading hundreds of reviews / threads and watching as many YouTube videos as possible! Much was repetition but what I figured out very quickly was how much there is to learn - reminded me of a friend who is a Master of Wine. Is there a coffee equivalent I wonder?! I'm a cyclist as well (don't shoot me down, I stop at traffic lights) so espresso goes with my passion very nicely...

Happy Christmas!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Exciting times ahead! Congratulations on your new equipment - let us know how you get on


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

jaronjames said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> thought it wise to join here after beginning my new espresso journey recently. I've just ordered a Rancilio Sylvia (and Ascaso grinder) after reading hundreds of reviews / threads and watching as many YouTube videos as possible! Much was repetition but what I figured out very quickly was how much there is to learn - reminded me of a friend who is a Master of Wine. Is there a coffee equivalent I wonder?! I'm a cyclist as well (don't shoot me down, I stop at traffic lights) so espresso goes with my passion very nicely...
> 
> Happy Christmas!


Nice one...I'm in Bromley, you need a good home setup in the South London hinterlands as there aren't many nice coffee shops south of Crystal Palace. Good luck with it all!


----------



## sues1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

jaronjames said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> thought it wise to join here after beginning my new espresso journey recently. I've just ordered a Rancilio Sylvia (and Ascaso grinder) after reading hundreds of reviews / threads and watching as many YouTube videos as possible! Much was repetition but what I figured out very quickly was how much there is to learn - reminded me of a friend who is a Master of Wine. Is there a coffee equivalent I wonder?! I'm a cyclist as well (don't shoot me down, I stop at traffic lights) so espresso goes with my passion very nicely...
> 
> Happy Christmas!


Welcome, I'm new too. Just ordered today the Sage Dual Temp Pro and Sage Grinder Pro. Fingers crossed all works fine x


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome from me


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not a million miles away in Rochester if you need any help!!


----------

